# Speachy



## NeverdieAudio (Oct 6, 2020)

NeverdieAudio submitted a new resource:

Speachy - Possibly the only VST filter your voice needs.



> An all-in-one *VST plugin*, specifically designed *for streamers and content creators *in mind.
> *Compression*, analogue *saturation*, *noise reduction and gate*, *de-esser*, *de-plosive*, *EQ* and *dynamic EQ*, *limiter* and even subtle stereo *spread*.
> Effectively *10 plugins in 1*, with *minimal controls* and *presets* for anyone who wants to tweak their sound, without learning all the sound engineering ropes.
> *15...*



Read more about this resource...


----------



## NeverdieAudio (Oct 6, 2020)

Hello, Im seeing this got deleted and not approved. Are there any rules that I broke? Im sorry if I missed them.


----------

